# skate bannana beginner board???



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's not a "horrible" board, but considering your older, I would recommend something more stable. The skate bananas are very loose boards by design, and have bad stability at high speeds.

It's a great idea to start with a reverse cambered board considering your age, and that your just learning. Reverse camber will keep you from catching an edge and falling down, which is pretty important obviously.

I think a Capita Indoor Survival FK would be a MUCH better board for you to start with. It's not super soft, but is still soft enough to be playful. It has decent dampening which will help your knees from hurting, and the FK tech is significantly more stable then a banana, yet it's still reverse camber.

I personally think the banana will be too loose for you and you will find that your picking yourself up off the ground to much.

So ya, that's my .2


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

banana...expensive


----------



## dannybyrne29 (Jan 3, 2010)

Just get a banana.... they are fantastic for beginners as its harder to catch an edge.... plus you'll be down with the kids as the board is the best on the market at the moment.... and its loads of fun..... take no notice of it being unstable... that total crap... its a great all mountain board its just some people have decided that 'hating on' bananas is the cool thing to do as they are so popular.... you'll have a great time on one.... have fun...!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

dannybyrne29 said:


> Just get a banana.... they are fantastic for beginners as its harder to catch an edge.... plus you'll be down with the kids as the board is the best on the market at the moment.... and its loads of fun..... take no notice of it being unstable... that total crap... its a great all mountain board its just some people have decided that 'hating on' bananas is the cool thing to do as they are so popular.... you'll have a great time on one.... have fun...!!!!!!!!!!!


Agreed, Most reverse camber boards are great beginner boards. If you are going to learn to board, then might as well learn using one. Turn initiation is easier as the board is already flexed, most have catch free edges and spoon tip design. I dont see why these are all bad things for a beginner?!?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Yea banana would be great, and its pretty flexy and fun in the park. If you want something with banana thats stiffer, go with a TRS or a Trice or a Gnu(same company as lib) riders choice. look online. 

all the boards can have BANANA


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

I am a beginner/intermediate and I took my skate banana out on Saturday for the first time this year and I am absolutely in love with it. I couldn't ask for anything better. It glides over anything... it turns easily. 

You are going to love it even after your skills improve.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

i ride a Naner, this board is a noodle. Good board, one of my favorites actually; BUT i think for a beginner it wouldn't be a good board because this thing isn't to stable at high speeds. A lot of chattering. I think this would scare most beginners out of advancing there skills. Rocker or not, your choice, but something much more stiffer is def what i would recommend.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Man I wish I could test some boards. 
No DEMO's around here  I am taking in all of your advice.

I might keep my borrowed board and advance on that and when I'm ready switch to a better board.
This is so confusing when one can't actually " test drive " something.
I'd never buy a car without a good long test drive, this should be the same but it's not
-Scott


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Do your research, bananas are a super loose board, and that is not what a new rider needs.... Sure you can get magne traction, but I personally disagree with the need for that tech if reverse camber is done right, and you don't live on the east coast. If you're an east coast rider then the banana with mtx is about as good as your going to get.

But if your not on the east coast, I'm telling you a Capita with FK tech is going to be your best bang for the buck...

FK tech is the only reverse camber tech that I know of, that hooks up like it does without magnetraction. Maybe theres something out there that I'm missing.... Ride has the lowrize tech which is similar to the FK and I havn't gotten to ride one yet, so maybe that's good as well. But I personally own 2 Capita boards, one with FK and one with regular camber and all of my riding needs are covered withen these two boards.

A Capita Indoor Survival is going to be the best board your going to find that will stick with you from being a noob, to riding with your kids wherever you want on the hill.

Get ahold of Capita, find your local rep, and setup a special demo. They might do something for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

slyder said:


> I'm fairly quick to pick things up but older. I was doing way to much reading and things seems to be mostly personal preference.
> So my question for some of you more experienced riders.
> 
> Is the Lib Tech Skate Banana a good beginner board with the room for being a good board as my skills improve
> ...



If you are new to the sport get a stiffer board, the last thing you want is something that is way too flexable, like the skate banana.

This is a great board, two of my friends have them, but they are also very good riders. I am going to pick one up next year probs but idk.

Stay away from a loose board like this for now pal.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I found a local Capita dealer. Gonna stop and take a look at them tomorrow after work.

Honest guys, I am taking your input. As I have *ZERO* real world knowledge on this and don't/can't afford an expensive mistake or a stupid injury because I thought I could handle a board I couldn't. I borrowed my Ninja to a guy who said he could handle it big mistake. I don't want to be _that_ mistake, I mean guy :laugh:

-Slyder


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

You are getting into a addicting sport...if you want a banana, get a banana...in a few years with kids you'll have a basement full of gear....and once you reach a low intermediate level...you could probably ride anything and make it down the hill. I concur bananas are abit loose feeling but you have short hills and older and probably won't be doing high speed blasting anytime soon that would require a cambered stiffy. I started on cambered stiffies, have only demo'd bananas and they are fun and different feeling for a different style of riding...not bad...just different. IMO, as for learing, starting out on a cambered stiffy gives you better skills but perhaps more punishing learing experience and its easier to later switch a banana and enjoy the looseness than to start on a banana and then go to a cambered stiffy that requires more percision. 

That being said, imo, the rider that we develop into has more to do with the mountian, the terrain and snow on which we learn than the technology of the board. For example, the local hill doesn't have a real park or pipe...thus we are shittay park and pipe riders, however we have short steep techincal terrain that varies from deep pukage to glazed ice and in all kinds of weather and visability; to which locals are known to be able to go to any other resort and ride all mtn anything...but park and pipe. Ask at the local hills and shop what are folks riding and for what style...and know there are regional preferences. Hence the questions to ask your self are: What looks fun...high speed blasting verses some trickery? What mountian or terrain am I going to be riding on most of the time? What are the snow and slope conditions that I will be riding on most of the time? It might be wise to just learn on what you got (cause you won't have anything to compare it to anyway) and beg/borrow and demo when the opportunity arises...like trading boards with a bud for a run or two; or do a performance rental and then change out a few boards during the day...at least until you develop some skills and preferences.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*NEW point*

Something I haven't thought of...since I'm doing this with my kids and they are growing in size and ability if what ever board I chose didn't work out for me. I would be able to pass it down to one of my boys.
I can't afford to make a bad choice or if that choice just didn't fit my riding style, if I have a style :laugh:, at least maybe my kids would be able to benefit.

Just a thought. My buddy has a friend that has a Capita. He's gonna give him a shout see if I can ride it. I'll talk to him more this afternoon.

Again the wisdom of others is helping
-Slyder

*My style/conditions of riding*

Short runs
Icy conditions
Easy/Beginner park stuff
Fun with my kids


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Make sure the Capita he has is an FK Capita board..... If it isn't FK, it won't ride anything like what I'm describing to you.

Shayboarder.com she has some reviews of Capita boards, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

And Wrath, let's not forget this guy isn't in his teens or twenties. He needs a board thats going to be easier to learn on, and stable so he has less of a chance of breaking a bone or getting bone bruises. No matter how good of shape he's in, he will "break" easier then use younger guys, it's just a reality. So telling him to just go get a banana if he wants a banana is blindly leading him.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Milo, agreed, started at age 44, now 51 and learned on a darn stiff freeride board...it was bone crunching at times...thankfully didn't break or permanently damage something...and some of us geezers foolishly choose to learn the hardway. Besides what does some 18 year old whipper snapper know. Mag is useful for icy conditions but on packed it seems that you can dig a trench with it and get locked in. And since slyder is ummm an older gentleman...I highly recommend lessons that include how to fall, wearing a helmet and predosing with ibuprophen in the morning and at lunch followed by hot tubbing in the evening.

Slyder this a site for geezers....

Grays On Trays • Index page


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

OK clarification. I'm older not a Geezer, just not the _*typical *_age for someone to start snowboarding :laugh:

Hell up until 2 years ago I was a practicing Black Belt in tournaments with 20 yr old's holding my own, most of the time. This also means I have some balance and I now how to spin/rotate so I'm hoping this translates into 360 this year yet 

I do have the proper safety gear, good impact shorts and helmet. I do take Ibuo, and stretch before we start with good warm up on buny hill, before we/I move to the bigger hill. Plus I tell my boys if I ever catch you without one your done for the season, harsh maybe, but my family has had 1 serious SB accident on a play board at the local sled hill, my 2nd boy.

I saw the Trice last night, but they didn't have any of the Capita's in stock. I'm gonna read the review you posted Milo. My buddies friend is gonna let me ride his Capita FK so hopefully next weekend I can share a newbie's thoughts, might help someone in a similar position as myself.

After all your guy's good input and others, I do feel the Nanner as they call them is beyond my abilities so researching the other boards that have been suggested.

-Slyder


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm def not trying to offend you.... I can only go by what my body has told me. I've always been in good shape, and a natural athlete, but when you fall on your ass and you break a bone, or get a deep bruise, the younger the better ( =

But ya please don't take it the wrong way, I'm not insulting you, just trying to help you avoid potential discomfort that may detour you from developing your riding skills.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

slyder said:


> OK clarification. I'm older not a Geezer, just not the _*typical *_age for someone to start snowboarding :laugh:
> 
> Hell up until 2 years ago I was a practicing Black Belt in tournaments with 20 yr old's holding my own, most of the time. This also means I have some balance and I now how to spin/rotate so I'm hoping this translates into 360 this year yet
> 
> ...


Based on the above, you'll be fine with a banana or any board of your choice. You have more knowledge of yourself, a hardened body, know of falling, body mechanics, and moving....more than 90% of riders. Plus you have maturity, common sense, mindfulness...which again 95% of the riders under 27 years old do not have. Just watch some of snowolf's vids, and check out grays on trays...it has some discussions and information presented in a more accessible format. Lots of old guys aren't wimps...perhaps not as quick, not as willing to risk life and limb...but not as foolish. Besides "old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill" At 51 years, I can still out ride all three of my kids on steeps, can bomb faster than my two older boys age 33 and 23...cause I ride more days...though not my 15 yr old daughter who is hellishly fast...and I'm no good in the park...but will do straight airs. I would guess that you will quickly progress because you will study, observe, try and correct...compared to younger folks who just ride. Therefore, imho, I recommend that you get at least an "advanced to expert" level board...a beginner and intermediate board will be lacking in a quick manner....especially if you going 2-3 times a week.

If you are thinking of spinnings....don't know you size...but you might be in to muscling the board around...maybe look at the park pickle, its apparently a bit stiffer. A banana should be good, cause its twin and you aren't going to be doing big mountian riding (in se wisconsin) where a directional travis rice board would be more suitable.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

:laugh: I wasn't mad or anything. I just saw myself portraying myself as a near invalid :laugh:
Technology is made to help in sports and there is a lot to learn when starting something new. 

Just trying to get informed and have a strong grasp of boards so that when I go shopping I can speak intelligently about the board and not be steered in the wrong direction intentionally or not by a salesman .

Plus this thread may help another new person :thumbsup:
** I have watched many of Snowolf's videos and added his subscription to my YouTube account **
-Slyder


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

slyder said:


> Just trying to get informed and have a strong grasp of boards so that when I go shopping I can speak intelligently about the board and not be steered in the wrong direction intentionally or not by a salesman .


Very smart of you. A lot of people jump the gun and go blind into a shop and assume the salesperson will be honest with them. Eh, maybe you'll get a good salesman, maybe you won't haha.

In the end the best thing you can do is what your about to do, is demo a board. We can only say what we like to ride, and everyones different. Good luck though


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*from Lib Tech themselves*

I was talking with Lib Tech about another issue and since I had them I posed the question to them. This doesn't influence my decision and I'm still gonna borrow the TRice next weekend to try. 
But here it is
*" I think the Skate Banana will be a great choice! It is good for 
beginners and will be sufficient when you get a bit more advanced. You 
will actually have better edge hold with this board because it has 
magne-traction (wavy edges), which means less catchy. Also with Banana 
Technology (rocker between the feet, flat under the bindings out), you 
have a more catch-free ride. Hope this helps! Thanks for the support! 
"*​
Just thought I'd share, direct from Lib Tech

-Slyder


----------

